# .22 Cal Sig Mosquito



## Dan Carson (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm looking for different opinions on the .22 Sig Mosquito. Is it a good shooter? Acurate? Any problems with it jamming? Or, anything else that might help me with my decision to purchase or not.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a mosquito standard that I plink with on a daily basis. As for jamming i've have not had any problems with cci mini mags. I like it so much thinking about getting a sport just for the longer barrel. Picked up a brick of Remington Vipers 20 years ago and going to shoot them up this weekend if I have to shoot them in the single shot rifle. Found them in the back of the safe and need to get rid of them. On the other hand I have been shooting .223s that are that old and had no problems.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

+1 on the cci mini mags. i have seen several that wont feed anything else reliably for the first 500-1000 rounds. after that kind of a break in they start to work ok with other brands of ammo. if you can get a chance to read the manual before your purchase i think you'll find thats what sig recommends for break in.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Dan Carson said:


> I'm looking for different opinions on the .22 Sig Mosquito. Is it a good shooter? Acurate? Any problems with it jamming? Or, anything else that might help me with my decision to purchase or not.


I love mine..... yes she's a picky eater... but one's you get past that she's a hard hitter. Fits great in my hand, easy to take apart, very accurate... however, if you try to mount a light you will run into problems, or at least I did. Hope this helps


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I purchased a sig mosquito about a month ago. This is the pickiest gun I have ever seen. I took it to a gunsmith and he indicated it has a weak extractor, mainly due to the sloppy fit of the slide on the frame. He estimated it had about 10-12 thousandths of play in this area, causing the slide/extractor to move laterally away from the brass when in recoil mode. I use CCI MM's 36 grain and it has yet to fail. The CCI 40grain only fails to extract (occasionally) when I try to extract a live round from the barrel manually. With CCI's, this is a fun shooter, and very unique. I have people asking me "who makes that gun?", as it impresses them very much. Shooting other ammo other then CCI, forget about it.
Wiz


----------



## shootingftw (Jul 9, 2009)

Man, what is up w/ Sig and .22's. I bought a Trailside a year or two after they first came out that it was one of the worst guns I've ever owned. Couldn't fire the damn thing reliably at all. Might as well have been a single shot. I sold a really nice Colt Python .357Mag for that freaking thing too thinking it would be a great target shooter and I would get more range time etc. 

I love SIG to death but will not buy another .22lr from them until I hear people really sing their praises.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

I've got a Mosquito that has over 1000 rounds through it. Out of the box, the trigger is pretty gravelly, but with a little polishing up of the internals this can be smoothed out a lot - it will eventually do this on its own if you shoot it enough. It is definitely picky about what you feed it. I broke mine in on CCI Minimags, like SIG tells you to do. It will eat these all day long. I mostly now shoot Federal Bulk, but the last couple of boxes I got were a little weak and the Skeeter suffered some FTE issues. Switched back to Minimags, and all was fine. I've also heard that Federal Automatch Bulk (325 round boxes - LRN - AM22) works pretty well too, but I have not shot any of this.

Needs to be kept CLEAN and well lubed. It is not a tack driver, but it's a great plinking gun that will reinforce your muscle memory for your more powerful guns. You can practice all day for $25!! The early ones were more problematic, so if you buy used be prepared for some issues. Most of the problems have been worked out in the newer guns, as long as you follow SIGS recommendations. I use mine to warm up every time I go to the range. FWIW, I like mine a lot - definitely won't part with it!


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am going back and forth between getting a Sig mosquito or a Walther P22. Anyone have both and can offer a comparison?


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

mako72401 said:


> I am going back and forth between getting a Sig mosquito or a Walther P22. Anyone have both and can offer a comparison?


I have shot the Walther P22, and own a Sig Mosquito. They are both enjoyable guns to shoot, but the Walther shoots just about any ammo you have, the Sig only shoots CCI's reliably. I would buy the Walther if I was in the market again. Don't get me wrong, I love the Mosquito, but the Walther is more flexible.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

mrwizardly said:


> They are both enjoyable guns to shoot, but the Walther shoots just about any ammo you have, the Sig only shoots CCI's reliably.


The P-22 is a great little gun for plinking, but mine won't shoot bulk-pack ammo with any reliability. With higher velocity rounds, it is flawless. Of course, it's still relatively new and may loosen up over time.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I would like to try the Sig someday. I have a P22 with the 5" barrel. it is dependable with about any ammo...I wish it was a little bigger,which is why I might look into the Sig . My kids love it though!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I will not buy a .22LR that is known for being picky with ammo. That defeats the purpose if you have to buy premium ammo for a .22, doesn't it?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

dosborn said:


> I will not buy a .22LR that is known for being picky with ammo. That defeats the purpose if you have to buy premium ammo for a .22, doesn't it?


Yeah, I guess. But in my case, the purpose of buying the P-22 was to practice more with short barreled guns, and I can buy a brick of high velocity Aguila .22 ammo for 10 bucks and shoot for a lot longer than I could with $10 worth of 9mm.

But, if you are referring to the Mosquito, I would have to agree, since it is a full size pistol and has 'practice advantage' over any other .22 pistol. I use a CZ Kadet kit in my CZ-75B for that, and it shoots everything well.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I ended up getting the P22. so far I am really enjoying it. Have only put about 300 rounds through it at this point, but have only had 2 stove pipe type failures. I think that is pretty good from some of the posts I have read.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

We also have a Sig Mosquito with probably less than 500 rounds through it. Both my wife and I enjoy shooting the gun, and it is a great & inexpensive way to practice.
We are having some problems with it also. We have put nothing but CCI MiniMag ammo in both 36 & 40 grain bullets. We are having feed problems with it. Usually it happens on the first round in the magazine when releasing the slide. The jam also occurs when it is trying to load the next round into the chamber. Sometimes it gets the round in there but the slide doesn't come all the forward, and other times it hangs when it is just starting the bullet into the chamber. When this happens it really buggers up the bullet and it can't be used again.
The first time out with the gun we didn't know about cleaning all of the grease out the gun. We are nOObs to auto-loaders. Also it was suggested that we put in the lighter of the 2 recoil spring supplied with the gun. We broke it down and cleaned it finding it had the lighter spring in place. We took it out yesterday and right out of the box we had the same issues. I changed the recoil spring to the heavier and it was a bit better but still had the same problems. 
Despite the problem we both still managed to get 100 rounds apiece though it both outings. We also have aquired 3 additional magazines for the gun that are Sig factory mags, but are the plastic ones. The jam occurs even when using the steel magazine that came with the gun, so we don't think it is related to the magazines.
Any inputs would be appreciated.
Marty


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

dosborn said:


> I will not buy a .22LR that is known for being picky with ammo. That defeats the purpose if you have to buy premium ammo for a .22, doesn't it?


Totally agree with dosborn. The SIG is a high cost ammo plinker.
I have a P22 and its fed *NOTHING* but CCI bulk pack Blaser. Never a problem.:smt023

fusil


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

i have one with close to 500 rounds through it. last week i bought a box of federal 333 and by the end of the session i was ready to throw the thing down range. hopefully, it will get by better by no. 1000.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

I have had my skeeter for almost a year now. and probably have close to 1000 rounds through it. I still by the Mini mags when at the range, just to save time in having to dislodge the FTF or stove pipes from cheaper ammo.

take a good look at the boxes of mini mags, some have a heavier wax coating on the copper clad bullets. this is what jams the bullet as it loads into the chamber.

i am trying to do a little trigger work on mine. SA trigger pull is over 10 lbs! the sig site has some great instructions on how to dissassemble and polish the sear and trigger parts to smooth out the action. i am going slow as not to remove too much material, and end up with a unusable weapon (other than a brick). 

any advise on this trigger work would be greatly appreciated!

John


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Its a european hand gun, and those guys over there have a tendency to run hot loads through there guns, that is why Mini Mags work so well. I love mine, real skeptical about it at first, but after shooting 5000 rounds through the trigger is smooth. Mine came from the factory with a purple tinted slide, the oil had dried purple, it took me three days of rubbing and cleaning to get it all off.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

sold mine last night...hated it!!


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a P99, and P22.

I don't/didn't trust a company that almost MAKES you shoot mini mags when other autos will fire std velocity all day.

I also don't/didn't trust a company that puts instructions on their website telling YOU how to make the crappy trigger better instead of making it decent OTB.

I have a Ciener conversion slide on a full size 1911 and it eats everything from Remington Golden Bullets to Aguila interceptor just fine. Even the P22 will fire the Federal AE5022 reliably and it is just a lead round nose at std velocity.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I got a mosquito a few months ago so I so I could go shooting without going broke. (And because I can't find 9mm ammo around where I live)

I had problems at first with misfeeds, failure to feed, and failure to eject, constantly. Since I switched to the other recoil spring that came with it fires CCI Mini mags and Federal value pack high velocity just fine.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, good news! We had taken our Mosquito back to the dealer where we bought, and he returned it to Sig for repair. Only took acouple of weeks. 
We went to the range yesterday and ran 200 round through it and it perfromed flawlessly using CCI Mini-mag 35 gr JHP. According to the work order they polished the ramp and chamber, and did few other things that I can't recall right now.
Bottom line is my wife and I are very happy with the gun now.
Now if we could just have the same result for her Taurus PT709 it is have FTE problems, but I will post about it in the Taurus section.
Marty


----------



## 16GSammakko (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread...

I picked up my Mosquito yesterday, and put 220rds of Remington Golden Bullet (hollow point, 36GR, 1280FPS) from a bulk pack through it. i had two jams (one was my Girlfriend's shooting, one was me rapid-firing) and both were easily unjammed by pulling back fully on the slide and tossing the spent cartridge.. I have another 700rds of the remington to put through the gun, and will let y'all know how it fares during. 

The Mosquito is my first handgun of any kind, and i purchased it because we like to go to the range, and have spent way too much renting Glocks and Springfield 9mms. We have a Mossberg 590 for home protection, and i shoot it once a week for familiarization, and a handgun seemed like a great backup for home protection. Until we (both of us) are comfortable with picking up/firing a handgun and hitting our target within seconds, i see no point in blowing through $$$$ in larger caliber ammunition. 

overall, 2 jams in 220rds on a factory fresh (cleaned before going to the range) inexpensive .22 doesn't seem THAT bad.. 

Joel


----------

